# That strange sound you may have heard last night...



## Russ (Oct 14, 2016)

...was champagne corks popping as my wife was advised that she will be receiving a starred review for her debut novel in Booklist.

Writing really can pay off in so many ways.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 14, 2016)

Russ said:


> ...was champagne corks popping as my wife was advised that she will be receiving a starred review for her debut novel in Booklist.
> 
> Writing really can pay off in so many ways.


Did you say she writes thrillers? My in-laws read those...mind sending me the link when it's published? Annnnnd...congratulations, Mrs. Russ!


----------



## Russ (Oct 14, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> Did you say she writes thrillers? My in-laws read those...mind sending me the link when it's published? Annnnnd...congratulations, Mrs. Russ!



Happy to.  It comes out in February and she and her publisher have so many cool promotional things planned I am simply blown away.  Unfortunately I don't think Alaska is on her book tour  She does indeed write thrillers.

We are just in the process of finalizing the cover, once that is done I will be happy to shoot info to people who are interested.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 14, 2016)

Congratulations to her! That's great news.


----------



## Russ (Oct 19, 2016)

Also pleased to now be able to say that her Kirkus review will be starred as well.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 22, 2016)

Sweet!  Tell her congrats!


----------



## Russ (Dec 8, 2016)

My wife sold her first book to a large German publisher yesterday and also got to see her final cover for the US hardcover edition for the first time.

Writing may be a burden and hard work, but it is hard to find the words to describe just how much fun it is when things work out well for you...


----------



## Jackarandajam (Dec 8, 2016)

Such is the dream!! 
Congratulations to her, and yes, send along the info when you can!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2017)

Okay, I confess I cannot stop bragging about my wonderful wife.

Over the holidays her first novel was included on four "must read" or most anticipated for her genre in 2017 lists, and they are four significant lists.

Keep writing folks, the personal payoff can be awesome.


----------



## Russ (Jan 30, 2017)

My wife's hardcovers are on the bookshelves in Canada today...off to take photos!


----------



## Russ (Feb 14, 2017)

Getting some nice national coverage in the US in print and on line.

Now if we can get the same thing going up here...it could be blast off time!!!


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 14, 2017)

And if we want to buy it...?


----------



## Russ (Feb 14, 2017)

Steerpike said:


> And if we want to buy it...?



PM inbound.


----------



## Ban (Feb 14, 2017)

What's the book's name?


----------



## Russ (Feb 14, 2017)

Banten said:


> What's the book's name?



pm'ed you with info


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Feb 14, 2017)

Russ, when the Kirkus review is published, could you either post a link or pm me with it? Thanks.


----------



## Russ (Feb 14, 2017)

Michael K. Eidson said:


> Russ, when the Kirkus review is published, could you either post a link or pm me with it? Thanks.



delivered for your reading pleasure


----------

